

TechCrunch Now Has An Office - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/09/techcrunch-now-has-an-office-that-isnt-my-house/

======
lionhearted
There's a nice lesson in there - you don't need an office until not having an
office is a problem.

------
thepanister
Congratulations for TechCrunch for their new office.

I am sad I won't be able to pass by and "simply break in", anyway. :(

~~~
vaksel
sure you can, I believe the whois info for techcrunch still has his house
listed

~~~
thepanister
I did not really mean the house, I meant the office. Sorry for making you
confused.

Why do you assume that I can visit TechCrunch? I see no reason for your
assumption?

And I can't, simply because I can't go to America.

